# 2011 3D Picture Thread!



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Can't wait to see the pics coming!!!! TTT


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

*Here's some pictures i took (on a very rainy day) Jan. 1st 2011, at the first ever 3-D shoot for Haag's 3-D archery in Jefferson city, Tn.

Great Job, Steven and Kandace.......:wink:*


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

no pics for 2011 yet


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Here is some from haag's archery shoot also


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Here is a couple more


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

DBiggers said:


> *Here's some pictures i took (on a very rainy day) Jan. 1st 2011, at the first ever 3-D shoot for Haag's 3-D archery in Jefferson city, Tn.
> 
> Great Job, Steven and Kandace.......:wink:*


well you got me, my son and sid lett in 1 of those pics


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

pictures sure look good without snow and ice.


----------



## Wicked Tin (Apr 11, 2009)

In the pic above, is that a righty shooting a left handed bow?


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey Db the guy in the hoyt shooter shirt is his name JR


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Wicked Tin said:


> In the pic above, is that a righty shooting a left handed bow?


Sure looks like it.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

pseshooter300 said:


> Hey Db the guy in the hoyt shooter shirt is his name JR


Oh Lord, let the fighting begin :set1_punch:.....:chortle:. Naw, the young man in the Hoyt shirt is Rodney Kite, JR Shultz is the one looking through the bino's.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok well I talk to Rodney and didn't get his name


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Ttt.


----------



## ericfloyd (Sep 25, 2008)

hey there is ol sid haha. great guy to shoot with always a blast with him and pat


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Sweet looking range you orange wearers have there! Hopefully we can make it down sometime and donate some arrows to the lost bin! P.S. Looks like a left handed guy shooting a left handed bow to me.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

It is a lefty shooting a left handed bow


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Ttt.


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

We will have some pics to post last sunday of jan.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## outdoorsdad4 (Feb 23, 2010)

Wicked Tin said:


> In the pic above, is that a righty shooting a left handed bow?


Nope he is a lefty, he is holding the bow in his right hand. In the pic below that you can see the release straped to his left wrist.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

my first 3D for 2011. took fist in MBR and 2nd overall.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Ttt.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Post up some more pics. I have not gotten out yet this year,  so I have no pics yet...


----------



## Killerofbooners (Oct 7, 2009)

Ttt!!!!!


----------



## rjd (Dec 3, 2005)

Platte Valley Archery 3D . Columbus Ne .


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Yep, there is ole Sid. :thumb:

Nice looking range at Haag's. Suppose I'll have to round up some guys and head up that way.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Bump!!!!


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

my little girls first 10


----------



## stevecim (Oct 22, 2010)

Hope you don't mind some pics from Australia


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

don't mind them pics at all, I was trying to see what state your from, cause all the green that was there, lol


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

stevecim said:


> Hope you don't mind some pics from Australia


I really enjoyed seeing those pictures.
DB


----------



## stevecim (Oct 22, 2010)

The shots are from the DVA (Diamond Valley Archers) course down south in Victoria. The little one my 10 year old.  The course is very different this year, after 10 years of drought , we had our wettest summer ever


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

from last weekend


----------



## buxndux23 (Sep 20, 2010)

muck said:


> from last weekend


What bow is she shooting? Looking for one for my girls.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

In an attempt to get my wife somewhat involved I thought to bring her along and her nice camera - hopefully soon she will want to stop shooting pictures and start shooting rubber critters




























Same target but with my wifes camera zoomed in....










Can ya see it?









How about now?









Does it get much better than this?


















Note to self - dont blow this big a target ever again!









Switched to my other release - damn I get punchy.....


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

little better pic









She insisted on being up here to get a shot of me - I wouldnt let her be up there during the shot as its a few yds in front of me.










Oh well she had fun - she enjoyed the walk even if it was cut short. Hopefully she will tag a long a little more and she will get to shooting herself. She just doesnt want to spend any money on it.


----------



## stevecim (Oct 22, 2010)

nice shots


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN (Jan 22, 2004)

My boys first time on a range they loved it!


----------



## murph62 (Aug 26, 2007)

My son Luke at the hoyt proam in la., and texas proam..


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Great pictures everyone!!! 

Lien2


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

stevecim said:


> Hope you don't mind some pics from Australia


Nice terain you have there


----------



## phytenphyre (Nov 3, 2010)

It can get a little dangerous out there!









2011 = Success!









I'm not the one with the arrow's in him.


----------



## blackice89 (Dec 18, 2009)

Here is our shooting group at Sherwood Archery Club in Roanoke, VA.....We had a great time and most of us shot really well.


----------



## stevecim (Oct 22, 2010)

gryfox00 said:


> Nice terain you have there


Thanks gryfox00, It's at my club, Diamond Valley Archers, It's a small strip of bush between a golf course and a pony club, great place to shoot lots of difficult shots and teaming with wild life, need to be careful where you walk, or you might end up with a massive Golden Orb spider in the face


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's some from Nancy's Broken arrow near Spencer IN. This was the first shoot I had the chance to hit this year.... I went with a co-worker, his son and a buddy. I was shooting with my Elite Hunter. Had a great time. Bod and Nancy are great people and know how to put on an awsome shoot!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

dont have many, just one or two of me shooting. and a shoot a few weeks ago, we got stuck in a downpour, and it was my mom's first 3d shoot, not the best shot, but i am super glad she had fun, she is the lady shooting. she had a few good shots. then the kid with the white bow is me, and the guy with the black bow is my dad.


----------



## Edizkan (Jan 3, 2011)

May 1st 2011 at Narragansett Bowhunters Club. Robin Hood from 40 yards into my friends arrow.


----------

